# NOT your typical Christmas trees



## Antarctican (Dec 27, 2006)

Here is a selection of unusual Christmas trees in Toronto and surrounding area

LED tree from France, at Dundas Square 







Grolsch tree (made from Grolsch beer bottles) at the Distillery District






Huge glittering tree in the Eaton Centre, covered in Swarovski crystal decorations






CD tree in Newmarket






30 foot tall Douglas fir tree at the TD Centre


----------



## Nurd (Dec 27, 2006)

Wow those trees are beautiful and defiantly creative. But I think number 2 is my kind of tree  

Why didn't I ever think of that?!:scratch:


----------



## lostprophet (Dec 27, 2006)

I'm liking #4
#2 would be good if it was real beer!!!:greenpbl:


----------



## Michaelaw (Dec 27, 2006)

I like number 1. They are all very cool, but something speaks to me with the first.


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks for your comments. Nurd, maybe you can make a tree like #2 from your empties?!


----------

